# Leaking Hot Water Radiators



## St. Anthony (Sep 30, 2006)

Have 5 leaking hot water radiators. Previous owner left heat off & they cracked. Other than trying to find used replacement units, does any one know of a way to either repair or an alternative solution (i.e. some sort of base board unit.)?  I have extensive pipe fitting knowledge but very little HVAC knowledge.  As winter is approaching, I would like to solve this problem ASAP.  Thank you.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello St Anthony and Welcome to the Fourm:
Yes, American Standard makes a nice baseboard hot water radiator. I have several in my house that are disconnected since we went to geo-thermal. We would be glad to have you come and take them out; won't charge you a cent.
Some oxy-aceteylene welders can braze the cracks for you but that is almost as much trouble as driving down here to get mine.
Your best bet is to check with your local Plumbing, Heating and Cooling supplier. If he has American Standard or Trane equipment he can help you.
Glenn


----------

